# UML-Diagramme mit DAO Pattern



## Guest (23. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Programm zu schreiben, dass unter anderem das DAO Pattern verwendet. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich das mit ein mein Klassendiagramm einbaue. 
Ich habe das DAO Pattern nach dem Figure 9.8 erstellt.

Wenn jetzt Klasse A über die DAOFactory und CloudscapeDAOFactory auf ein Objekt der Klasse CloudscapeCustomerDAO zugreift, wird das im Klassendiagramm mit einer Assoziation zwischen Klasse A und CloudscapeCustomerDAO dargestellt? Oder wird eine Assoziation zwischen A und CustomerDAO eingezeichnet? 

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, habe auchs chon gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Guest (24. Feb 2008)

Assoziation zwischen A und CustomerDAO. Was bzw. wie es implementiert ist, wird ja durch die Factory versteckt.
Die DAO-Implementierung ist dann auch i.d.R. package protected und nach Aussen gar nicht sichtbar.
Denk dir immer die Implementierung weg und betrachte die Assoziationen auf Interface-Ebene.


----------



## Guest (24. Feb 2008)

Klasse, besten Dank schonmal.

Klasse A greift ja kurz auf DAOFactory zu, um ein Objekt der Klasse CloudscapeDAFactory zu erhalten. Wird im Klassendiagramm dann eine Abhängigkeit zwischen Klasse A und DOFactory eingezeichnet? Ja oder?

Hatte mich gestern nachdem ich die Frage gestellt hatte, an Sequenzdiagramme versucht. Dazu hätte ich auch noch Fragen 
Im Sequenzdiagramm wird das Interface aber nicht angezeigt oder? Das ist ja soweit ich da sverstehe nur für Objekte. Also würde dort kein Interface auftauchen, richtig? So ist es ja auch im Sequenzdiagramm von der Seite eingetragen.

Ich denke das dürften meine Fragen gewesen sein


----------



## Guest (24. Feb 2008)

kommt schon jungs, bitte, da hat doch bestimmt einer rat


----------



## maki (24. Feb 2008)

Was willst du denn zeigen?

Wie man ein konkretes DAO von der Factory bekommt?
Wie man ein DAO nutzt um an Daten zu kommen?

Zeichne das was zu zeigen möchtest


----------



## Gast (24. Feb 2008)

Im Klassendiagramm möchte ich einfach nur die Beziehungen bzw. Abhängigkeiten einzeichnen.

Im Sequenzdiagramm möchte ich zeigen, wie das Programm aus der Klasse CloudscapeCustomerDAO einen Customer zurückgibt. Wird dann im Sequenzdiagramm das Interface CustomerDAO mit angezeigt (CloudscapeCustomerDAO implementiert CustomerDAO) oder lässt man das weg und zeigt nur die CloudscapeCustomerDAO?


----------



## Guest (25. Feb 2008)

das weiß doch bestimmt einer...


----------



## maki (25. Feb 2008)

Wie gesagt, zeichne was du zeigen willst.. wenn du das Interface zeigen willst, dann tue das, ansonsten eben die konkrete Implementierung.


----------

